# touché (ébloui)



## rayon J

Voici une phrase contenant le mot 'touché' dont je n'arrive pas à saisir la nuance exacte :

"Elle avait longuement pensé au moment de retrouvaille depuis leur séparation, se promettant d'être très belle alors, belle comme elle pouvait encore l'être, et qu'il en soit ébloui sinon touché."

Ici, le 'touché' pourrait-il être remplacé par 'sexuellement excité'? Le dictionnaire me propose son sens comme 'ému' mais le contexte m'empêche de le considérer ainsi. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Nawaq

non, pas sexuellement excité je pense (pas trop de contexte, mais je connais pas "touché" dans ce sens), juste qu'elle voudrait qu'il soit ébloui, et si pas ébloui au moins qu'il apprécie ses efforts et que ça le "touche" (dans son âme, sa personne).


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis d'accord avec Nawaq. Il n'y a en tout cas aucune excitation sexuelle sous-entendue. Le sens de _touché_ pourrait aussi être _troublé_…


----------



## JClaudeK

rayon J said:


> Le dictionnaire me propose son sens comme 'ému'


Pourquoi faudrait-il exclure "ému" ?
C'est bien le sens "ému / bouleversé" qui me vient à l'esprit. (Je pense qu'elle voudrait qu'il regrette qu'ils se sont séparés.)


Maître Capello said:


> Le sens de _touché_ pourrait aussi être _troublé_…


Sauf que "troublé" peut avoir une connotation sexuelle qui est à exclure ici, comme tu l'as dit toi-même.


> troubler
> *2. * *a)* Faire naître un état émotif qui altère, perturbe le calme intérieur d'une personne.
> *− En partic.* ♦ Faire naître une émotion amoureuse, un désir charnel.


----------



## Maître Capello

JClaudeK said:


> Sauf que "troublé" peut avoir une connotation sexuelle…


Si ce terme *peut* en avoir une, il ne l'a pas forcément !


----------



## JClaudeK

Évidemment, mais je tenais à donner cette information à rayon J pour qu'il/ elle ne se laisse pas _"troubler"_.


----------



## rayon J

Nawaq said:


> non, pas sexuellement excité je pense (pas trop de contexte, mais je connais pas "touché" dans ce sens), juste qu'elle voudrait qu'il soit ébloui, et si pas ébloui au moins qu'il apprécie ses efforts et que ça le "touche" (dans son âme, sa personne).



En lisant votre réponse, je me demande quelle est la relation entre 'ébloui' et 'touché', ces deux termes liés par 'sinon'. A partir de 'sinon', j'ai supposé comme ça : ce qu'elle désire vraiment est que sa beauté le touche ; mais elle ne se croit pas capable de le faire, donc, elle se contente de l'éblouir. Mais votre interpétation est contraire à la mienne. J'ai mal saisi le sens de 'sinon'? J'espère que vous pourrez saisir sans difficulté ce que je veut dire...


----------



## SergueiL

Le contexte nous est inconnu mais "ébloui sinon touché" me porte à croire que cette femme est toujours amoureuse de cet homme et espère aujourd'hui que sa tenue, son élégance le séduiront à défaut de l'émouvoir et de lui rendre son amour.
Pour moi, ce _sinon_ exprime le fait que cette femme sait (ou croit) qu'un homme peut être *ébloui*, *impressionné* par la beauté d'une femme, que cela demeure purement esthétique ou pulsionnel et que le cœur reste absent. Inversement elle sait aussi qu'il peut être *touché*, *ému* par une autre personne sans être pour autant béat d'admiration ou fou de désir, et que ce sentiment soit plus intime, plus personnel, plus diffus, plus profond.
Elle n'espère donc guère plus qu'éveiller les sens de cet homme sachant que son cœur lui est inaccessible.


----------



## Maître Capello

La conjonction _sinon_ indique ici un pis-aller, un second choix.

_…qu'il en soit ébloui sinon touché_ = qu'il en soit si possible ébloui et si ce n'est pas le cas, au moins touché.


----------



## SergueiL

Non, c'est le contraire, qu'il en soit au moins ébloui s'il ne peut en être touché.


----------



## JClaudeK

SergueiL said:


> Non, c'est le contraire, qu'il en soit au moins ébloui s'il ne peut en être touché.


Je suis d'accord avec Sergueil.


> *1.* [Type _A sinon B_] *a)* [_Sinon_ oppose à un terme A un terme B d'intensité plus forte ou de caractère absolu; l'effet de sens est celui d'une gradation; la quasi-certitude de B rend A incontestable: _c'est fort probable sinon certain_ « ... et peut-être même certain, pour _ne pas dire certain_ »]
> SINON : Définition de SINON


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, pardon. J'ai interverti les deux ! Je voulais dire :

_…qu'il en soit ébloui sinon touché_ = qu'il en soit si possible touché et si ce n'est pas le cas, au moins ébloui.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Mais _ébloui_ est bien plus intense que _touché_. L'auteur aurait-il utilisé _sinon _à contresens ? Or je n'avais pas du tout vu cela : confusion de ma part et de la part de l'auteur, ou évolution récente de cet usage de _sinon_ ?


----------



## JClaudeK

Logospreference-1 said:


> Mais _ébloui_ est bien plus intense que _touché_.


Dans ce contexte pas forcément.


SergueiL said:


> un homme peut être ébloui, impressionné par la beauté d'une femme, que cela demeure purement esthétique ou pulsionnel et que *le cœur reste absent. *


Visiblement, elle aimerait susciter un élan de tendresse, voire ranimer l'amour de son ex. (le _toucher)_
A défaut, elle veut au moins qu'il se demande s'il n'a pas fait une bêtise en laissant tomber une si belle femme que d'autres lui envieraient sans doute. (l'_éblouir_)


----------



## Maître Capello

Logospreference-1 said:


> Mais _ébloui_ est bien plus intense que _touché_. L'auteur aurait-il utilisé _sinon _à contresens ? Or je n'avais pas du tout vu cela : confusion de ma part et de la part de l'auteur, ou évolution récente de cet usage de _sinon_ ?


C'est en fait exactement la raison qui m'a fait intervertir les deux au #9. Le sens demande plus logiquement le contraire, car pour moi aussi _ébloui_ est de prime abord plus intense que _touché_, même si on peut toujours vouloir trouver une autre nuance à ces termes…


----------



## Logospreference-1

Oui. Le contexte, c'est bien celui d'une femme qui parvient encore à se faire très belle : c'est en cela que cette beauté, à défaut de parvenir à éblouir, pourrait être touchante ou émouvante. C'est très beau, parce que c'est presque une autre beauté, une beauté plus profonde, plus noble. Cela va plus loin que les beaux restes. Il ne s'agit certainement pas de toucher au sens d'atteindre sa cible ou de foudroyer.


----------



## JClaudeK

Logospreference-1 said:


> Le contexte, c'est bien celui d'une femme qui parvient encore à se faire très belle. [....] Cela va plus loin que les beaux restes. [...] .... une beauté plus profonde, plus noble


Qu'est qui, dans le texte, nous permettrait de croire qu'il s'agit d'une femme d'un certain âge qui a de "beaux restes", un 'vestige' qui nécessite tellement d'efforts qu'elle en devient _touchante ou émouvante _?

Personnellement, j'imagine plutôt une femme de 35 à 40 ans qui d'habitude ne s’apprête pas pour montrer qu'elle est (encore) très belle (_d'être très belle alors, belle comme elle pouvait encore l'être_).

Mais pour en savoir plus, il faudrait plus de contexte.


----------



## Logospreference-1

JClaudeK said:


> Qu'est qui, dans le texte, nous permettrait de croire qu'il s'agit d'une femme d'un certain âge qui a de "beaux restes", un 'vestige' tellement bien conservé qu'elle en devient _touchante ou émouvante _?.


Je n'ai pas parlé de vestige, mais me référais à « belle comme elle pouvait encore l'être ».


----------



## JClaudeK

'vestige' entre guillemets, cher Logos.  (Pour le reste, j'avais un peu modifié la phrase entre-temps)

Même avec la meilleure volonté du monde, avec "de beaux restes" on ne pourra jamais retrouver une allure  _éblouissante, _à mon humble avis.

Or, elle est sûre de pouvoir (encore) être éblouissante: _"qu'il en soit ébloui"._


----------

